# taxes, customs,duties on imports



## ldwand (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi, new question, thank you for your responses. I have a company that will ship to the Phils called East Bay, I bought a lot of my clothes from them when I was in the States. They have what I want only problem is that I have to pay all taxes, duties and custom fees upon delivery. So I went online to check it out and quickly came to the conclusion that is a headache in the making. Any insights you guys have would be helpful. Should I try to have something sent over here or save myself the headache not to mention some money. Thanks


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I have been using Bayanihan Cargo or Filoutlet. They both will accept shipments from online purchases and then send to you via Balikbayan. You have to set up an account and pay with a credit card. 

Your Balikbayan box will arrive on your door step in 10-12 weeks and no fees collected. The shipment price includes any duties that may apply.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

There is Also Forexworld


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

Given the massive delay in the port of Manila due to port congestion caused by an intermittent truck ban in the city I guess you're better off having someone ship the items via FedEx,UPS, DHL and or LBC and making sure the taxes and duties are all prepaid in the US. Delivery Duties Paid is the term DHL uses.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Bayanihan Cargo there site is under construction and you cannot sign up. I tried then sent them an email

response 
Website is currently under construction, we will inform you upon completion.
Thank you.

From: 
Sent: Tuesday, June 23, 2015 5:26 PM
To: [email protected]
Cc: [email protected]
Subject: can't sign up

Seems I can’t sign up the first is a screen shot of the information I put in. 
Then when I select submit request it comes back select a country.
The Location drop down box has nothing and won’t allow me to place anything in it

Curtis


----------



## lilra (May 28, 2015)

*Duties*

Sorry, I misunderstood the thread. Will start a new thread.


----------

